# Symptoms: excessive shedding, dry flaky patches



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

10 months seems about right for the first major shed -- he's blowing his coat. It's normal 

When I notice that my golden's coat or skin seems to be getting dry, I add a raw egg into her meal a couple times a week. Seems to do the trick, and quickly too.

Welcome to the world of golden hair :wave:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I know at that age Lucky had horrible flakey skin, excessive shedding. I wasn't sure if it was his food (he was on Purina Dog Chow at the time) or the stage he was in.

Sometimes asking your vet will help you know if its normal or not.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm guessing it's the first major coat blow and that he might need a supplement to his diet. I give Ike an egg every so often (shell too) and add fish oil to each meal. He's not had dry skin since he was a tiny pup.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Same here...Tess is 10 months and the past few weeks have been terrible! I brushed three times a day and still got tons of hair. It seems to be less this week, though. I also give her an egg every week, makes her coat very soft.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Do be careful with the raw eggs right now though because of the egg recall thing going on. Check your carton for the plant # and the Julian date. 

Affected plant #s - 1720 and 1942.
Julian dates - 136 to 239

So if your carton says, for example, P-1720 155 -- toss it. 

Dogs aren't particularly susceptible to salmonella because of their short digestive tract but probably still should be careful.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

If there are no health problems causing all this, it could be the food isn't agreeing with him. If it's the regular blue buff, I'd see if you could find something not so grain heavy. Sometimes higher grain content can have these symptoms, that's what it was like for us. I feel for ya, good luck to you.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I also add salmon oil to my dogs food for bone development and to keep their fur and skin healthy.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Excessive shedding can be a symptom of a horrible disease commonly known as summer. Symptoms can also be found in humans in the form of sweating. Fortunately, summer typically lasts only a few months. Unfortunately, it tends to reoccur annually.

:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Loisiana said:


> Excessive shedding can be a symptom of a horrible disease commonly known as summer. Symptoms can also be found in humans in the form of sweating. Fortunately, summer typically lasts only a few months. Unfortunately, it tends to reoccur annually.
> 
> :


You really caught me off guard here....so funny!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That's usually the age when they go through a major coat blow. Our 9-month-old is shedding like crazy right now. We bathe him every week and brush him at least a couple of times a day to keep the shedding down to a minimum, which seems to help some. Our 2-year-old also just started blowing his coat last week, so we're basically swimming in hair right now. :bowl: For the dry skin, I would supplement his meals with fish oil and bathe him with a good quality moisturizing shampoo every week or two.


----------

